# NEED HELP!!!!



## Moe (Jul 27, 2010)

I bought a 1989 240sx Coupe adn later realised theres a hole straight through the floor on the driverside floor panel and also one about to break through on the passenger side,also there is some small rust holes on both shock towers but more severe on the driver side,im planning on taking it to my mechanic and installing and welding sheet metal with additional layers on the whole bottom,im looking for any opinions or comments,anybody with the same problem?major rust..wondering if i should bother trying to fix,thanks:wtf:http://www.nissanforums.com/images/smilies/wtf.gif


----------

